# cloth diapers and rash on thighs



## haleyelianasmom (Nov 5, 2005)

DD has never had a problem with cloth diapers. Well, a friend was very sweet and gave us some more clean cloth diapers that her daughter wouldn't keep on. So I put them on dd and she developed a rash on her thigh where the gusset is in the front. So I took it off in case it was a detergent my friend used and washed all the diapers really well. Now, however, she's getting rashes around her thighs where the gusset is from all her cloth diapers, including the ones she has had for a long time and never had an issue with in the past. I washed all her diapers with GSE and tea tree oil and borax and ALlen's and vinegar in the rinse cycle with hot water twice to kill any infection in her diapers, but I put on on her for the night and now the rash is back. It seemed to clear up when we put her in disposables for a while, so it must be something related to her diapers. Any ideas? They don't seem too tight and her skin isn't really that dry. I put a natural diaper ointment on her before bed (baby bottom better) and I wipe the area between changes, giver her some air time, spray her with a calming spray with aloe. What else could I do?


----------



## Catherine12 (May 15, 2006)

Could there be a buildup problem? She could be sensitive to a detergent residue (even if you have used that detergent for a long time, it might take a while for enough residue to build up to bother her). You could try stripping the diapers.

You could also try boiling the diapers or adding bleach to the wash for heavier-duty disinfecting.

Or, you could try adding a stay-dry lining (fleece or silk) so the diaper feels drier.

Also, make sure that the diaper isn't chafing her.


----------



## Shaki (Mar 15, 2006)

I had a problem with rashes when I was using allens naturally detergent. I switched to plain old Dr. Bronners and baking soda for awhile but wasn't happy with the level of clean, so then I switched to "all free and clear" I've been happy with the results (not to sound too much like a commercial







); no rash and clean laundry/dipes.

I've also had good results with using calendula on rashes and skin irritations. I like the burts bees diaper ointment too.

HTH


----------



## haleyelianasmom (Nov 5, 2005)

I talked to the mother who I got the other cloth diapers from and she said her daughter was allergic to the diapers and got a rash from them, she just figured her daughter has allergies. Haley isn't usually very sensitive, though we try to keep her exposure to possible irritants to a minimum. I wonder if the cloth diapers I got from my friend had some sort of chemical on them? She got them from a friend of hers who made them (they're AIO's)


----------



## haleyelianasmom (Nov 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shaki* 
I had a problem with rashes when I was using allens naturally detergent. I switched to plain old Dr. Bronners and baking soda for awhile but wasn't happy with the level of clean, so then I switched to "all free and clear" I've been happy with the results (not to sound too much like a commercial







); no rash and clean laundry/dipes.

I've also had good results with using calendula on rashes and skin irritations. I like the burts bees diaper ointment too.

HTH

We've only been using Allen's and dd has never had a problem with it before, so I don't think that would be it. Her diaper ointment has calundula, but I might go get some calendula cream if this doesn't clear up soon.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

Are the rashes from diapers or covers DD gets rashes from poly covers like proraps or bummi or exposed elastic she needs nylon.


----------



## jbmill2 (Oct 15, 2006)

if they have fleece interior she might be reacting to flame retardant...


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

This is the EXACT same rash that DD just got over having. It was awful. Here's what I did. I washed the diapers on hot three times with no detergent at all, just plain water. (Start with already-clean dipes.) Then I added vinegar to one final rinse, and then ran one more rinse.

That seemed to solve the problem.


----------



## mmskids (Feb 11, 2004)

My DD was fine with vinegar rinses and then one day, she broke out in a rash for no reason. Took me about 3 weeks to find out it was the vinegar causing it. No clue why. I washed all the diapers with Dawn and just did hot rinses until no bubbles were seen.


----------



## mvlg (Jul 17, 2005)

Hmm, I am going to go in a different direction. Could it just be where her thighs are rubbing when she walks? I think that can be a common problem. Since the rash is only right there on her thighs, it has me thinking that could be the case. Some diapers or covers can be irritating. I think supre frequent changes can help. I hope you get it figured out.


----------



## elmo&zoe (Oct 23, 2006)

:

I'm having the same problem. DS was doing fine, I switched detergents and since then he's had an awful rash on one thigh, and sometimes around his penis and on the tip. I've stripped with lots of hot water, with dawn, switched detergents, and it still hasn't gone away. To make this even more fun, the dipes are leaking too.
Can you put bleach in with pocket dipes? Might that solve the problem? How much bleach and when would I put it in? I also have a front loader, so it's a little difficult to strip really well anyway.


----------

